# Auf Samsung 3D TV mit NVIDIA zocken



## Sophix (9. Juni 2011)

Guten Tag, 
also mein Vater hat sich letztens nen neuen TV geholt, und zwar den UE40D8090 , und da ich am Wochenende bei ihm bin wollte ich mal da auf dem Fernseher in 3D zocken.
Aber wie funktioniert das?
Also einfach anschließen und im Treiber 3D einstellen?
Also mit der GraKa müsste das auch gehen, ist nämlich ne 580.
Danke im Vorrauss!


----------



## Stricherstrich (9. Juni 2011)

Brauch man dafür nicht erstmal ne Shutterbrille + extra GPU ?


----------



## JawMekEf (9. Juni 2011)

1. Eine Graka reicht, allerdings halbieren sich die FPS.
2. Du brauchst das Nvidia Vision 3D Kit.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juni 2011)

Ich glaub an nem LCD-TV geht es auch nur bei ganz bestimmten Modellen - hast Du mal bei Nvidia geschaut? Da gibt es auch ne Liste mit kompatiblen Monitoren usw.


----------



## Hansaplast (10. Juni 2011)

Auf TriDef - Stereoscopic 3D Software die 14 Tage trialversion runterladen, installieren, 1.4 hdmi Kabel zur Grafikkarte notwendig.
Danach am Samsung die Eingangsquelle (unbeding hdmi port 1 benutzen) auf PC-Modus umstellen und wichtig! Quelle umbenennen.

Spiel starten, am Fernseher die 3d-modi durchswitchen auf checkerboard (Schachbrettmuster) und Brille anschalten.

Nvidias Vision 3d-Kit oder das Softwarepaket 3dtv play brauchst du nicht.
Die Performance der 3dv play Software ist grottig lahm im Vergleich zur Tridef.


----------



## Sophix (10. Juni 2011)

Ok, vielen Dank schonmal!
Werde es dann heute oder morgen mal versuchen!
Wenns nicht klappt ,


----------

